# wann



## AMNESIS

Hola¿ ´cómo traduzco la palabra wann dentro de esta frase?

Was macht Robert wann?

¿Qué hace Robert.....?

wann=cuando, pero aquí sonaria muy mal, ¿qué hace Robert cuando?


Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Quizá podría decirse:

¿Qué hace Robert y a qué hora lo hace?
¿Qué hace Robert y a qué horas?


----------



## AMNESIS

Gracias otra vez, Estopa. 
¿Podría ser también qué hace Robert y cuando lo hace?

Aunque no entiendo mucho esta frase, por qué no se escribe entonces:

Was macht Robert und wann?

Es un ejercicio y luego hay que poner cosas como Robert escucha música por la mañana o ve la tele por la tarde. 

Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

Sí, claro. Al ver la frase pensé que se refería a cosas que se hacen a horas determinadas, pero creo que tu traducción es igualmente válida.

En cuanto a la segunda pregunta, no sé decirte exactamente por qué la frase se formula así, pero se oye con bastante frecuencia.

Si añades la conjunción estás iniciando otra oración, y pienso que habría que completarla (was macht Robert und wann macht er das?), pero espera a escuchar la opinión de los nativos. Tal vez sea posible escribir la frase también como tú lo has hecho.

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

AMNESIS said:


> Gracias otra vez, Estopa.
> ¿Podría ser también qué hace Robert y cuando lo hace?
> 
> Aunque no entiendo mucho esta frase, por qué no se escribe entonces:
> 
> Was macht Robert und wann?
> 
> Es un ejercicio y luego hay que poner cosas como Robert escucha música por la mañana o ve la tele por la tarde.
> 
> Gracias


 
Por un lado, la frase _"Was macht Robert wann?"_ a mí me suena a frase construida y típica de un libro de texto.

Por otro lado, _"Was macht Robert und wann?"_ (se me ocurre incluso que podría hacer sentido poner una coma después de Robert para que se entienda que son dos preguntas) es más específica y se quiere dejar claro que son dos aspectos los que interesan: la actividad y la hora de la actividad.

En un diálogo normal, alguien podría decir _"Morgen gehe ich um acht ins Kino."_ En este caso, la pregunta _"Was machst du wann?"_ sólo tendría sentido si la otra persona no hubiera entendido bien ni qué va a hacer el primero ni a qué hora. (Bueno, para que esto ocurriera la frase tal vez tendría que haber sido más larga y más compleja.)

bwprius


----------



## cagima64

AMNESIS said:


> Gracias otra vez, Estopa.
> ¿Podría ser también qué hace Robert y cuando lo hace?
> 
> Aunque no entiendo mucho esta frase, por qué no se escribe entonces:
> 
> Was macht Robert und wann?
> 
> Es un ejercicio y luego hay que poner cosas como Robert escucha música por la mañana o ve la tele por la tarde.
> 
> Gracias


 
Tratándose de un libro de texto/ejercicios, opino que es absolutamente válido traducir la frase (que en sí está incompleta)

... que hace Robert, y cuando

Pero bueno, es solo una opinión más..


----------

